# long time sailor 1st time intro



## fstued1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been sailing off and on my whole life or at least from when I was 10 past 60 now. Started in New England, Beetle cats and larger as a grew moved to Colo and traded them from skis and then for a C-15, great 2 person boat. 
But the ocean called and I am back to San Diego and in to a Newport 30 now via a Cal 2-27, Merit 25, Laser and of course the C-15. Still just a kid playing with boats
Stu from San Diego


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey fst - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## BenMP (Oct 19, 2010)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

